# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  القصيدة التائية في الافتقار إلى الله تعالى لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله تعالى -

## أبو مريم السني



----------


## عمرو بن هيمان

هنا 
*القصيدة التائية لشيخ الإسلام - بخط الخطاط عثمان طه - إصدار دار المنهاج :*
http://www.ahlalloghah.com/showthread.php?p=31158
مباشرة:
http://www.ahlalloghah.com/attachmen...1&d=1338958820

----------


## عمرو بن هيمان

* للفائدة أحبابي:
* هذه القصيدة اللامية لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية بخط الخطاط العلامة عثمان بن طه -وفقه الله- وضبط شيخنا أبي العباس، حسني بن حسانين.
* وهي مصورة من مقدمة شرح العمدة لشيخ الإسلام - كتاب المناسك ط. دار المنهاج بالرياض.
* أنصح بعدم رفعها على الفيس لنشرها، لأن الصور تقل جودتها حينئذ فيقل النفع بها. 
1. حمل النسخة الأولى ( تصوير ممتاز):
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A54xE9JCQAAUYm_.jpg
2. حمل النسخة الثانية ( تصوير ممتاز):
لامية شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - بخط الخطاط عثمان طه
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/attachment.php…
مصدر الأولى:
http://www.ahlalloghah.com/showthread.php?p=42979
مصدر الثانية:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=274062

----------

